# Firehouse Subs



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

dawgs said:


> Wiring method calls for all conduit, wich would be great if everyone else would bid it that way.


companies go out of business every day, all you can do is be great full you didn't miss that in the bid. next time you wont have to outbid that guy lol


----------



## Master E (Mar 13, 2011)

Smoke said:


> companies go out of business every day, all you can do is be great full you didn't miss that in the bid. next time you wont have to outbid that guy lol


+1 if the other guy didn't catch that or cheats he will pay dearly later!


----------

